# New Rider/Member from Chicago



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome I bought the same board and bindings last season. It was also my first ever time snowboarding and I loved it. Why are you renting if you have your own stuff? I went down 3 runs last year then headed over to the park and had a blast. Check out Windy City Boarders on Meetup. They have group trips all the time if your looking to ride with others.


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you gotten out on your new board yet?


----------

